# TCoD Member Alignment Chart



## Vipera Magnifica

I made this D&D style alignment chart earlier for funsies, using suggestions from the Telegram chat.







Try making your own! Here's a template


----------



## Eifie

(I put absolutely no effort into making this pretty, and MD is basically only there because I wanted to put his glorious avatar somewhere in this and that spot happened to be empty.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Eifie said:


> (I put absolutely no effort into making this pretty, and MD is basically only there because I wanted to put his glorious avatar somewhere in this and that spot happened to be empty.)


Okay but that's exactly where MD belongs anyway, don't lie.


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Okay but that's exactly where MD belongs anyway, don't lie.


I dunno, I think maybe he should be chaotic good and I should be chaotic neutral...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I feel left out.......


----------



## kyeugh

most of you have to share.


Spoiler: large


----------



## Karousever

I could only imagine where I'd wind up on one of these charts.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Yeah, that's about where I belong. 'Least, that's where the personality test places me.
I'd make a villain joke but it would be _bad._


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You should do one of these with quotes underneath them.
"Look at this cool new wallet I found in some guy's pocket!"


----------



## audrey729

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I feel left out.......


That's how I feel... WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## Raiden

I know I belong in True Neutral. Alignment tests always give me that and I... generally just don't care about stuff. That's kind of the True Neutral's shtick.


----------

